# Woman injected on King Street (manchester) email. Have you had it?



## Part 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

It's sort of old news now but my colleagues are still getting this sent by email so I just wondered if anyone had an opinion. It sounds like a hoax to me.

Here's the BBC story.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/6335369.stm

Here's Snopes 

http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/injection.asp

Hoax Slayer 

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/injection-incident.shtml

I've read that one reason for devising hoaxes like this is to track the email addresses it's sent to and build a database for spamming. Is this possible?


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 6, 2007)

is it true or not - the bbc seem to have details from police and hospital?


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bit odd that she went all the way to Bury when there are hospitals closer.


----------



## chio (Mar 6, 2007)

We had the police press release about it when it happened, so it seems true


----------



## longdog (Mar 18, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> We had the police press release about it when it happened, so it seems true




Means nothing.

Look at the 'bogus social worker tried to examine my baby' stories. Been doing the rounds for years. Always the same story but nobody is ever caught.

For a similar case type "Halifax slasher' in to Google.


----------



## crank_girl (Mar 29, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I've read that one reason for devising hoaxes like this is to track the email addresses it's sent to and build a database for spamming. Is this possible?



That sounds like a hoax hoax. If you falll for it the universe will fold in on itself.


----------



## chio (Mar 29, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> Means nothing.
> 
> Look at the 'bogus social worker tried to examine my baby' stories. Been doing the rounds for years. Always the same story but nobody is ever caught.
> 
> For a similar case type "Halifax slasher' in to Google.



No, it was a genuine police press release. We're a radio station


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2007)

someone at work sent that around, i emailed him, and very kindly (i thought) didn't cc my reply to everyone else telling him it was a hoax, he promised to look at the hoax site in the future


----------



## Kameron (Mar 29, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I've read that one reason for devising hoaxes like this is to track the email addresses it's sent to and build a database for spamming. Is this possible?


This CAN be true (see web bugs) but normally isn't (in fact almost never) HOWEVER it is a good meme to spread because it makes people think before sending crap. Even if the syringe stabbing is true there is no fucking point in emailing me about it!


----------



## crank_girl (Mar 29, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> HOWEVER it is a good meme to spread because it makes people think before sending crap.



Unless they spread it by email...


----------



## Kameron (Mar 29, 2007)

crank_girl said:
			
		

> Unless they spread it by email...


We'll track people who try it!


----------



## obanite (Mar 29, 2007)

I forwarded an email that said Bill Gates would give me $100 back in 1998. Where's my fuckin money!!


----------



## longdog (Apr 8, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> No, it was a genuine police press release. We're a radio station



That prooves fuck all.


----------



## chio (Apr 8, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> That prooves fuck all.



No idea what you're aiming at so I give up


----------



## longdog (Apr 8, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> No idea what you're aiming at so I give up



What I'm saying, and I thought it was blindingly obvious, was the fact it was a police press release means fuck all as far as the truth of the story goes.

It has all the hallmarks of a mass hysteria story similar to the Halifax Slasher scare of 1938 (Scotland Yard called in) the bogus social worker (nobody has ever been caught) the exageration of the risks of "date rape drugs" (the most likely responsible drug, by a long way is alcohol), The Cleveland sexual abuse moral panic and Orkney ritual satanic abuse nonsense etc etc.

Just because it's a police press release doesn't make the story true, in fact it often lends creedence to the story and allows the myth to feed on itself helped along by people's credulity and the desire to pass on emails in the mistaken believe they are doing people a favour.


----------

